# any specials for trips in Cairns



## Perspicazia (Mar 4, 2013)

We are in Cairns now but are shocked by cost of the tours. Any one got tips for last minute deals especially for the reef and cheap things to do around cairns.
Thanks!


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe you could find backpackers accomodation and ask if anyone there is going where you want to go ?


----------

